# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  Ограничение PHP скрипта

## Klerik

*Здравствуйте*. Вопрос профессионалам. В студии, где работаю, происходит набор web-программистов. Испытательный срок, в течении которого соискателю дается на написание какой-нибудь модуль для самописной CMS. т.е. ему дается FTP доступ на сервер лишь к одной папке (к примеру только к "modules/poll/" и в ней файл index.php) и мануал(API). файл запускает сама CMS, все API подключается до его вызова, php файлы из  "modules/poll/" запустить нельзя(htaccess реврайтит).
 CMS это внутренний продукт студии и не хотелось бы чтобы он попал в чужие руки. Можно-ли как-то ограничить работу этого PHP-скрипта в  index.php на чтение,редактирование, удаление файлов и директорий находящихся выше чем та в которой он сам находится? Зарание большое спасибо!

----------


## Muan

В php.ini ограничьте доступ текущей директорией

----------

